# 2050 Tubing



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know how well it's known but Dankung is now selling 2050 tubing.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

pgandy said:


> I don't know how well it's known but Dankung is now selling 2050 tubing.


Yup,

But when i checked they were out of the amber and black ones, only red.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I like 2050 singles with 8 gram steel. Nice clean look (OTT), and powerful. Doubles are too heavy, but sends 12 gram lead fast...I don't have a chrony though.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I think that I'll place an order and check them out. My curiosity is now up. Can't say that I am too found of red, but then colour coding has advantages.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Used to use 2050's and I liked that size a lot. Just decided to cut down on my supply ? but 2050 is a nice powerful small tube.

wll


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

pgandy said:


> I think that I'll place an order and check them out. My curiosity is now up. Can't say that I am too found of red, but then colour coding has advantages.


Dankung has the black one too....http://www.dankung.com/emart/5-meters-special-rubber-tubing-for-slingshot-black-2050-p-346.html


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

kenyaslinger said:


> pgandy said:
> 
> 
> > I think that I'll place an order and check them out. My curiosity is now up. Can't say that I am too found of red, but then colour coding has advantages.
> ...


Thanks. I ordered 5 m of red to test and feel very foolish. I did not recognize 2050 when I saw it on Dankung's site and ordered the 5m for testing. This morning I searched my old records and found that I had tested it before and have a little black on hand. I used it mostly to make cocktails using that and 1842 and like that combo although I continue to use double 1745 pseudo bands. I was not able to pull double 2050s. Talking about mud in my face&#8230; :banghead:


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

pgandy said:


> kenyaslinger said:
> 
> 
> > pgandy said:
> ...


The black was 'sold out' when i checked.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

The black 2050 is back in stock. $9 isn't bad for 5m...but what does shipping cost? I don't want to go all the way through the checkout process to find out. And isn't shipping slow?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Smashtoad said:


> The black 2050 is back in stock. $9 isn't bad for 5m...but what does shipping cost? I don't want to go all the way through the checkout process to find out. And isn't shipping slow?


I could be wrong but I think that includes shipping now on their new site.

i just ordered a couple of Dankung slings and the shipping was free .... big difference from last year !

With the shipping included, it will help Dankung sales quite a bit I'm guessing !

wll


----------

